# Bringing out the red color



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

To bring out the red pigment in crystal red shrimp and red cherry shrimp, feed them foods with the natural red pigment Astaxanthin. I feed mine Omega One Shrimp Pellets. Astaxanthin can naturally be found in shrimp and krill. On top of that, the manufacturer adds Astaxanthin to the pellet mix.

I learned about Astaxanthin talking to vendors of captive breed Clown fish when I worked in the pet industry. Certain breeders don't include Astaxanthin in the Clown fish diet. So the fish color instead of being vibrant construction orange color is a muted yellowish color. I would have to pump up the little guys with enriched food to make them sellable.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I feed mine Cyclopeeze a couple times a week.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/cyclop-eeze.html


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Newt said:


> I feed mine Cyclopeeze a couple times a week.
> 
> http://www.jehmco.com/html/cyclop-eeze.html


"Test feed reports of Cyclop-eeze showed that dietary astaxanthin esters result in pigment depositions several times higher than either free astaxanthin or other pigment sources. Enhanced coloration effect (2%-5 %) is very evident through these studies." Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I drop a small amount on the surface and ALL the shrimp and fish come out of hiding. They go crazy for the stuff.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Newt said:


> I drop a small amount on the surface and ALL the shrimp and fish come out of hiding. They go crazy for the stuff.


I will have to try it. Do you turn off the filters?


----------

